# Day 1 for the BCP?



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi

I'm supposed to start the BCP on day 1 of my AF.  She's shown this afternoon but not in full force yet and I was wondering if I should start the pill today or wait until its heavier tomorrow.  My UK clinic have always said Day 1 is when you wake up bleeding but I'm not sure whether its the same for the pill as it is for an IVF cycle.

Some advice please  

Lara


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Lara

I have always been told that day one is the first day with bright red blood.

I hope your wishes come true honey

love

Helen
xxx


----------

